# Another head gasket thread HELP!! need advice how to remove...



## Mintdub (Apr 28, 2009)

oh so i have my ex's car that im replacing the head gasket on... 2002 altima 2.5.. and i CANNOT for the life of me figure out how to get the timing chain over off to dissconnect that to take the head off.... does anyone have any suggestions for me..

about all i got out of what i found by searching was.. u need to drop the oil pan (which i did already) and the lower half of the engine?? to get that cover off.... is there any eisier way? im at a loss and im a time restraint!!! i need to get this thing back together by friday!! so i am in desperate need of help!!!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

There are a couple of bolts that go straight up into the the Timing chain cover. Honestly you'll save alot of time pulling the entire engine out. I know you wouldn't be able to do it as fast as me but I usually just lift the car off the engine and pull the harness through the bulkhead. At least that way I don't have to deal with such tight places for my big hands. And there is alot of other parts you have to pull just to get the head off which would even out time wise if you just pull it.


----------

